# CPT code for Repair of colouterine fistula, abdominal approach



## MarylouT (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello:  I work for Colon & Rectal Surgeons. During the course of a left colon resection, our doctor discovered a colouterine fistula which he then repaired. Other than using those dreaded unlisted procedures which we never get paid for, I'm unable to find anything that defines this procedure. I reached out to an OB/GYN practice and they were also unable to assist me with this. Can anyone give me any advice on this?  It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 2, 2016)

If its an incidental finding you cant bill separately, its bundled.

Per NCCI:


> If an excised section of intestine includes a fistula tract, a fistula closure code should not be reported separately. Closure of the fistula is included in the excision of intestine.


----------



## MarylouT (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for responding so quickly. If this were not an incidental finding and could be billed, what CPT code is used for Repair of colouterine fistula, abdominal approach? I'd like to note it and let the OB/GYN office I consulted on this know also, since they were very helpful but unable to advise me on a code for this.


----------

